# Vorsicht: Gefälschte Mails im Namen der Polizei Köln im Umlauf



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2016)

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/12415/3501568


> Aus aktuellem Anlass warnt die Polizei Köln vor Mails, die derzeit im gesamten Bundesgebiet an potentielle Geschädigte verschickt worden sind. Die Mails suggerieren dem Empfänger, dass diese von der Polizei stammen.
> 
> Seit heute Morgen (4. Dezember) meldeten sich zahlreiche Bürgerinnen und Bürger bei der Polizei Köln die angaben, dass sie von der `Cyber-Abteilung` der Polizei Köln eine Mail erhalten haben. Im Betreff werden sie als Beschuldigter eines Betrugsverfahrens benannt. Weiterhin sollen die Empfänger den Anhang öffnen. Da es zu Anrufen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet kommt, kann derzeit davon ausgegangen werden, dass bundesweit Trojaner versandt wurden.
> 
> Die Polizei Köln, die nicht Verfasser dieser E-Mails ist, warnt davor, die Anhänge zu öffnen. Potentielle Geschädigte werden gebeten, sich bei ihrer zuständigen Polizeidienststelle zu melden. (dr)


https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...f-3549991.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> Damit die Mail so glaubhaft wie möglich wirkt, sprechen die Betrüger ihre Opfer offensichtlich mit korrektem Namen an – das geht aus einer Nachricht hervor, die ein Leser heise Security zugespielt hat.
> 
> Darüber hinaus existiert auch der Absender der Mail Mirko Manske – dieser arbeitet beim BKA. Die URL das Absenders anzeige.polizeiwache.online gibt es wiederum nicht. Die Adresse der Polizeihauptwache in Köln ist wiederum korrekt. Potentiell Geschädigte können sich bei ihrer zuständigen Polizei-Dienststelle melden.


----------

